# the movie Friday lowlows



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

does anyone got any pics of the low low big worm was in and the one the joker brothers had? if there is already a thread dispiensa.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There's a thread called movie lowriders or famous lowriders I believe there on there


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

The caddy used in friday, the one the joker brothers rolled in, belongs to ice cubes body guard. That's what I recall from the article in lowrider magazine where it was in.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

dj kurse 1 said:


> The caddy used in friday, the one the joker brothers rolled in, belongs to ice cubes body guard. That's what I recall from the article in lowrider magazine where it was in.


Big Kebo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

187PURE said:


> Big Kebo


x2 yea (Supreme Hustle Big body) use to be One Eleven CC. then they became Superiors!


----------



## Mr Motor City (Dec 3, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Big Kebo sold that car awhile back he's got a 57 rag , him & Charlie brown are building !!!!!!


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

*T-T-T! THANKS FOR THE INFO. STILL CANT FIND PIC OF WORMS 61.*


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

His car, the car he was seen in, was featured in lowrider magazine as well. Was the front cover..I have the issue but cannot recall which it is. Also have the issue where the Caddy is featured in and I believe was featured in the Best of Cadillacs issue, which I have.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> His car, the car he was seen in, was featured in lowrider magazine as well. Was the front cover..I have the issue but cannot recall which it is. Also have the issue where the Caddy is featured in and I believe was featured in the Best of Cadillacs issue, which I have.


Wasn't that 61 sold to japan


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nancy Martinez has all these rides in tejas stashed away, she's got the paper to do it!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Wasn't that 61 sold to japan


Don't know..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Don't know..


yes its in japan and still the same. its called "Freshly Squeezed"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LaMuerte79 said:


> *T-T-T! THANKS FOR THE INFO. STILL CANT FIND PIC OF WORMS 61.*


my avatar


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*​THANKS SKIM AND DGRIEGO! *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/205669-famous-movie-lowriders-29.html


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

i like that movie


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:nicoderm::worship:*​GRACIAS BIG SPANKS.*


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

I might be wrong, but wasn't the Caddy from Next Friday totaled?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The 62ht with la wire wheel steering wheel that lonzo was driving when dj pooh knocked him the fuck out is the niggasaki chapter of Cali image


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

LaMuerte79 said:


> does anyone got any pics of the low low big worm was in and the one the joker brothers had? if there is already a thread dispiensa.


*WHY??????????:nicoderm:*


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:chuck::yes::rofl:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:roflmao:*loco?? *:rofl:hno::no::facepalm:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

naw its cuz they are some clean ass rides and want to see if there is any pics of interior and set up.


----------

